# Anyone tried this stuffer?



## tomolu5 (Jan 3, 2013)

It came across craigslist, new ship to your door for 200. Comes with four tubes and will do 11 pounds. I emailed them, and they gave me their website, butcher baker.com . Everything seems legit, just wondering if the unit is any good?
Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daveomak (Jan 4, 2013)

[h3]tom, morning...... I googled their phone number.... seems they have a store....   don't know about  the stuffer....   Dave[/h3][h3] [/h3][h3]Hobart Meat Grinder parts and accessories  [img]chrome-extension://mkfokfffehp...images/SafeBrowse/sb_safeannotation.png[/img][/h3]
www.butcher-baker.com/
(_512) 704-9828_  or (888) 704-9828 toll free. Email us at [email protected]. International shipping available on most items. Please email us for *...*

Google+ page

314 East Bluebriar Drive  Marble Falls, TX 78654
(512) 704-9828


----------



## tomolu5 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Dave, I am gonna call and order it in a little bit here, I will keep everyone posted, and give a review once it comes.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll be checking back. Looks like a good deal. I will be in the market for a bigger stuffer soon


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 4, 2013)

You sure you want that?
You can get a 15 lb. stuffer from Gander Mountain for the same price.
http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=401088

Anyway...if you go with the Craig's List stuffer ask them if replacement 'o-rings' are easily available and the price.
Some have had trouble obtaining parts for that style machine.
Some folks also dislike the big elbow at the bottom of those, it leaves a lot of sausage unstuffed.




~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine is a Weston and looks really close to that one.......













200x200px-ZC-03df6d5a_DSCF9300.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Jan 4, 2013








tomolu5 said:


> It came across craigslist, new ship to your door for 200. Comes with four tubes and will do 11 pounds. I emailed them, and they gave me their website, butcher baker.com . Everything seems legit, just wondering if the unit is any good?
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


DDF that is a nice stuffer that Gander Mountain sells.....I would like a larger one, but I don't have the room.........SB


----------



## tomolu5 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi

Digging dog- that does look like a decent stuffer from gander, but I'm not a fan of the plastic gears, or that its only one speed. The unit from c-list is a two speed, all metal gears. The other thing is that the handle detaches, which gives me the ability to make a socket, and back it off with a drill.

 So I talked to the seller today, and ordered one. His name was Keith, and he seemed to be a pretty friendly guy. He said that this stuffer uses the same o-ring as the cabelas and gander mt stuffers( I forgot to ask what size) and he was gonna throw a couple extra in the box. He said they have the replacement parts available there and to just call.

I will post photos, and measurements of the orings when I receive it, he said it should ship today.


----------



## tomolu5 (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, as far as the big elbow, I guess I will just keep some ground meat on hand to chase it out with, or make a plunger type tool to push it out.:o

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mossymo (Jan 7, 2013)

This one is on Craigslist right now in Ramsey, MN 

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hsh/3510773577.html

11 lb. vertical stainless steel food/sausage stuffer. It was meticulously cared for and works great.
Cash only. First $150 takes the stuffer. Please call Seven6Three-Four5Eight-Nine9Eight2. Pickup desired if outside of Plymouth or Ramsey 













Sausage Stuffer.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Jan 7, 2013


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 7, 2013)

tomolu5 said:


> that does look like a decent stuffer from gander, but I'm not a fan of the plastic gears, or that its only one speed. The unit from c-list is a two speed, all metal gears



The gears on the Gander 15 lb. are steel.
Your stuffer comes with 2 speeds, but only one speed is used for stuffing, the other is used just to raise or lower the piston faster.
I accomplished the same thing by adding a steering wheel spinner....no biggy.



> The other thing is that the handle detaches, which gives me the ability to make a socket, and back it off with a drill.



The Gander handle also detaches.



> So I talked to the seller today, and ordered one. His name was Keith, and he seemed to be a pretty friendly guy. He said that this stuffer uses the same o-ring as the cabelas and gander mt stuffers.



Okay, but what model Gander and Cabela's stuffer? They both sell the models with the funky, expensive, hard-to-find, 'o-ring'.

~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Jan 7, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> Mine is a Weston and looks really close to that one.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go - Weston Products  800-814-4895 part # 73-0516 part description Stuffer 5lb & 11lb Plunger O-ring  That will fit yours & here's for the 7lb model  part # 86- 0716 part description Stuffer 7lb Plunger seal

Dread no more!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 8, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Here you go - Weston Products  800-814-4895 part # 73-0516 part description Stuffer 5lb & 11lb Plunger O-ring  That will fit yours & here's for the 7lb model  part # 86- 0716 part description Stuffer 7lb Plunger seal
> 
> Dread no more!


Thanks for the information, I will look into getting one just for a spare..............


----------



## tomolu5 (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, it arrived today, this thing is a beast. I have only made an initial as assessment, and I write this from my tree stand. Packaging was very stout, and on the surface, everything is as advertised, including the couple spare gaskets the seller promised me. I noticed one defect in the handle, just a  casting flaw, doesn't affect operation. The only downside I have seen so far is that the plunger gasket is not an o-ring, but rather a different style, only problem there is getting one made down the road, o-rings are easy to have made, not as easy with this thing.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baconologist (Jan 10, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> You sure you want that?
> You can get a 15 lb. stuffer from Gander Mountain for the same price.
> http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=401088
> 
> ...


Good to know.

I'll avoid that style.

Bob


----------



## smoking b (Jan 10, 2013)

tomolu5 said:


> . The only downside I have seen so far is that the plunger gasket is not an o-ring, but rather a different style, only problem there is getting one made down the road, o-rings are easy to have made, not as easy with this thing.





Smoking B said:


> Here you go - Weston Products  800-814-4895 part # 73-0516 part description Stuffer 5lb & 11lb Plunger O-ring  That will fit yours & here's for the 7lb model  part # 86- 0716 part description Stuffer 7lb Plunger seal
> 
> Dread no more!


I would be willing to bet it is exactly the same as the Weston I posted above.


----------



## tomolu5 (Jan 10, 2013)

I looked at the Weston, and I think your right. Will have some measurements to follow. I intend to do a "review" on it, and attempt to be as unbiased as possible, which may prove difficult since I already named it the hulk!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomolu5 (Jan 10, 2013)

For some reasons my photos don't seen to be loading
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smoking b (Jan 10, 2013)

tomolu5 said:


> I looked at the Weston, and I think your right. Will have some measurements to follow. I intend to do a "review" on it, and attempt to be as unbiased as possible, which may prove difficult since I already named it the hulk!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


Yup a lot of people are surprised at the size of those stuffers


----------

